

Rails' Unusual Architecture - nickb
http://cfis.savagexi.com/articles/2007/09/05/rails-unusual-architecture

======
mattculbreth
I like Rails. Works well for quick CRUD apps, especially when combined with
ActiveScaffold.

But trying to dig into the source of the framework is a bit hairy. I'm a fan
of AOP myself so I generally like to see it, but I always get a bit confused
looking through the Ruby/Rails/ActiveScaffold code. Pylons, TurboGears,
SQLAlchemy, Elixir and other Python-based frameworks seem easier to grok to
me.

